# Are all American cars bad for Uber? Toyota/Honda the only way to go?



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

I am no expert when it comes to cars. In some thread I have seen people bashing a 2005 Caddy and other American made cars, Claiming those will require major expensive maintenance at 100k mark. 
While I know Toyota and Honda makes the most reliable cars and they tend to last like 200k miles with proper maintenance, Are there no American made cars comparable to a Toyota or Honda? What about Chrysler, Chevy or Ford? I remember I read somewhere newer cars (post 2010) can easily go for 150k miles without major breakdowns.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> I am no expert when it comes to cars. In some thread I have seen people bashing a 2005 Caddy and other American made cars, Claiming those will require major expensive maintenance at 100k mark.
> While I know Toyota and Honda makes the most reliable cars and they tend to last like 200k miles with proper maintenance, Are there no American made cars comparable to a Toyota or Honda? What about Chrysler, Chevy or Ford? I remember I read somewhere newer cars (post 2010) can easily go for 150k miles without major breakdowns.


Pre-2k15 GM and Ford/Lincoln trucks routinely pile on 400k miles in the livery industry

Ditto Ford Crown Vics in taxi

As to the "what now?" question, lots of verrry well paid people currently struggling to answer that


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Pre-2k15 GM and Ford/Lincoln trucks routinely pile on 400k miles in the livery industry
> 
> Ditto Ford Crown Vics in taxi
> 
> As to the "what now?" question, lots of verrry well paid people currently struggling to answer that


Truly?

Like to gamble- buy American. In 400K Crown Victoria only frame is original ( and rusty as hell).


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Pre-2k15 GM and Ford/Lincoln trucks routinely pile on 400k miles in the livery industry
> 
> Ditto Ford Crown Vics in taxi
> 
> As to the "what now?" question, lots of verrry well paid people currently struggling to answer that


What about sedans? I know real man drives a truck, But trucks have terrible fuel economy and I am kinda broke right now


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> What about sedans? I know real man drives a truck, But trucks have terrible fuel economy and I am kinda broke right now


Real Uberman drives Prius ( ha-ha!).


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Mvlab said:


> Real Uberman drives Prius ( ha-ha!).


I actually considered Prius too, Given its impressive fuel economy and resale value. But a new one can cost 27k (with tax etc) so that's out of the question, Even a used one with 100K miles can go for 10 grand. That raises another question, How much life is left on a 100K Prius?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Mvlab said:


> Truly?
> 
> Like to gamble- buy American. In 400K Crown Victoria only frame is original ( and rusty as hell).


Go chat up some livery/UberSUV guys, take a look at their odometers.



Aerodrifting said:


> I actually considered Prius too, Given its impressive fuel economy and resale value. But a new one can cost 27k (with tax etc) so that's out of the question, Even a used one with 100K miles can go for 10 grand. That raises another question, How much life is left on a 100K Prius?


A lot

ANY halfdecent vehicle with 100k *REAL* miles (lots of uber drivers lease/flip cars with hacked odometers) will last a while


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

What is the weird thing people have with thinking cars are trash at 100k miles?


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

As long as maintenance is kept up with and the car is not driven hard all the time then any car can last well over 200k. Now you need to research if a car has a commonly defective part.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> What is the weird thing people have with thinking cars are trash at 100k miles?


Probably a throwback to the days when odometers only went up to 99,999 before going round the clock.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Probably a throwback to the days when odometers only went up to 99,999 before going round the clock.


I remember these cars , I think the 5 digit odometers went out in the early 90s

Most cars these days are going to last 200k miles if taken care of , are things going to break ? probably , I'd just stay clear of any car that has a known major issue like Transmission or Engine Failure . Cars to come to mind 2004-2007 Subarus with a 2.5 Turbo engine are notorious for blowing engines, turbos and transmission issues . Mid 2000s ford economy cars with automatic have major transmission issues , new Chevy SUVs have transmission issues , Almost every mini van from 2000-2010 had transmission issues

I personally prefer I6 BMWs their engines and transmissions are virtually bullet proof , and if you get more base models there's not a lot that brakes . Big thing to look for in these are Valve Cover gaskets and Cooling System Repairs around 100-120k miles . When you get into the upermodels that's where you usually have over engineered issues .


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> What is the weird thing people have with thinking cars are trash at 100k miles?


Thanks for everyone's input. I am not saying they are trash, I am considering the maintenance cost after 100k miles. 
Usually you can get by with just regular oil / brake / tire changes before 100k miles. Tire change being the most expensive, It's still no more than $500. After 100k miles, More serious problems will begin to surface and most cars are out of their power train warranty at this point. I am afraid those expensive repairs coming up that can cost more than $2000, Which will force me to consider if I want to get a new car instead. I am no car expert so I can not fix it myself, I let a trusted mechanic do my oil changes. 
Last but not least, Uber car gets more tear and wear than a commuting car with mostly highway miles. Stop and go city traffic, Hills in LA, Bad traffic can wear out a car fast. 
I don't mind a car with 100k miles, But I care about how much money I need to throw in to keep the car running after 100k miles.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> ...I am kinda broke right now



You need to follow a strict budget and stick to it before starting with uber, otherwise you could be more deep into debt, another option to uber is to work on food delivery
Regards


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> Thanks for everyone's input. I am not saying they are trash, I am considering the maintenance cost after 100k miles.
> Usually you can get by with just regular oil / brake / tire changes before 100k miles. Tire change being the most expensive, It's still no more than $500. After 100k miles, More serious problems will begin to surface and most cars are out of their power train warranty at this point. I am afraid those expensive repairs coming up that can cost more than $2000, Which will force me to consider if I want to get a new car instead. I am no car expert so I can not fix it myself, I let a trusted mechanic do my oil changes.
> Last but not least, Uber car gets more tear and wear than a commuting car with mostly highway miles. Stop and go city traffic, Hills in LA, Bad traffic can wear out a car fast.
> I don't mind a car with 100k miles, But I care about how much money I need to throw in to keep the car running after 100k miles.


Yeah if you have no mechanical ability or you don't want to work on your own car it's best to buy a lower mileage car . Also depends on your market , luckily in my market doing Uber means 75% of my miles are Highway and it's super easy cruising highway miles 55-75 mph . Everyone situation is different


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

yes...


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Rent a wrecks are best cars for uber.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

I'll take the other side of this as a solution. I trade mine and my wife's daily drivers every 3-4 years for another new car. Only repairs are a few oil changes. As a part timer this keeps the miles reasonable.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Aerodrifting said:


> What about sedans? I know real man drives a truck, But trucks have terrible fuel economy and I am kinda broke right now


Im too broke to volunteer for charity so I dont drive X lol

My XL is a government surplus offroad tank. Very well suited for LA "roads"...

PS for fun on PCH i got a couple bimmers...too little pavement in our potholes for small sedans with slammed suspensions and slim sticky racey tires to pile on massive miles without trouble and expenses though. More money on tires wheels and suspension components (no labor, all diy) than on fuel in the long run.



UberDezNutz said:


> I remember these cars , I think the 5 digit odometers went out in the early 90s
> 
> Most cars these days are going to last 200k miles if taken care of , are things going to break ? probably , I'd just stay clear of any car that has a known major issue like Transmission or Engine Failure . Cars to come to mind 2004-2007 Subarus with a 2.5 Turbo engine are notorious for blowing engines, turbos and transmission issues . Mid 2000s ford economy cars with automatic have major transmission issues , new Chevy SUVs have transmission issues , Almost every mini van from 2000-2010 had transmission issues
> 
> I personally prefer I6 BMWs their engines and transmissions are virtually bullet proof , and if you get more base models there's not a lot that brakes . Big thing to look for in these are Valve Cover gaskets and Cooling System Repairs around 100-120k miles . When you get into the upermodels that's where you usually have over engineered issues .


Sadly, biturbos for play or grocery getting.... punier engines or two extra cylinders for work.

The twin/biturbo rigs popular today coupled with new carb & epa mandated emissions boltons are MASSIVELY overengineered....and US rules sadly screw it up for diesels too



Aerodrifting said:


> Thanks for everyone's input. I am not saying they are trash, I am considering the maintenance cost after 100k miles.
> Usually you can get by with just regular oil / brake / tire changes before 100k miles. Tire change being the most expensive, It's still no more than $500. After 100k miles, More serious problems will begin to surface and most cars are out of their power train warranty at this point. I am afraid those expensive repairs coming up that can cost more than $2000, Which will force me to consider if I want to get a new car instead. I am no car expert so I can not fix it myself, I let a trusted mechanic do my oil changes.
> Last but not least, Uber car gets more tear and wear than a commuting car with mostly highway miles. Stop and go city traffic, Hills in LA, Bad traffic can wear out a car fast.
> I don't mind a car with 100k miles, But I care about how much money I need to throw in to keep the car running after 100k miles.


My Ford's at 172k... recently noticed temp gauge spikes when stuck in epic slow traffic & found out almost the hard way it still had factory original coolant -- wasted an hour and $130 to have it flushed on a saturday...

Other than that, no unexpected maintenance costs between synthetic oil changes.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Adieu my n54 twin turbo 335 BMW has actually been fairly reliable. Like you said I did uber in it for a couple months and the msport suspension and tires were huge expense when I need to replace a lot of the suspension I feel like uber over potholes for 2 months added 2 years of suspension wear. 
Only major repair I had was at 120k miles when I replaced my tstat and water pump, $500 ish doing it myself. 1 door lock module $85 and a oil filter housing gasket $65 with oil and coolant

I find either sedans with regular suspension and smaller wheels with a higher sidewall or suvs are the way to go. The minot increase in fuel will off set suspension repairs of lower smaller cars


----------



## Toyota Guy (May 18, 2016)

I sold European cars and Japanese cars for 25 years. I got to the point, "If you're looking for a car and either Toyota or Honda make it, why are you looking at anything else?" Mazda is OK. Subarus are overrated. Nissans ???
yo
I have yet to personally see a Hyundai or Kia with over 200K miles. When that starts happening, I would consider them.

The only vehicles I took in trade with over 300K miles were Toyota or Lexus.

For what we as drivers do, look at the JD Power Long Term Reliability ratings. If the car you're considering isn't near the top, forget it.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Im too broke to volunteer for charity so I dont drive X ...



Volunteering? Yesterday i bring someone to the airport found my buddy on his explorer waiting for a ride it was #5 on the xl line i was #15+ after 30min i got my first ride it was a cancel so i collect fees, i came back and my frend was still there i got a ping because i was #1 after the cancelation, so i did a long trip he was still waitng "volunteering"


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> What is the weird thing people have with thinking cars are trash at 100k miles?


The roads and driving style of crazy road raging psychopaths tear up cars by then. But the engine is fine.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

Hondas have become unreliable. Look at Corollas, Priuses, and Mazda3s.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> Hondas have become unreliable. Look at Corollas, Priuses, and Mazda3s.


Unreliable? Who says? The only thing i can see from honda is they became conservative, keeping the same engines long time, because they work well


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

They've got poor reliability ratings in the Consumer Reports surveys for several years.

See? https://www.consumerreports.org/cro/cars/car-brands/honda/index.htm


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> They've got poor reliability ratings in the Consumer Reports surveys for several years.
> 
> See? https://www.consumerreports.org/cro/cars/car-brands/honda/index.htm


Bah! Just for this sentence? "Reliability, which used to be very good, has declined lately, to the point that the Civic compact car is not recommended because of its well-below-average reliability" i like consumer reports and other reviewers but the last word is the end actual user like me, hondas are very reliable and easy to maintain 



Aerodrifting said:


> I am no expert when it comes to cars. In some thread I have seen people bashing a 2005 Caddy and other American made cars, Claiming those will require major expensive maintenance at 100k mark.
> While I know Toyota and Honda makes the most reliable cars and they tend to last like 200k miles with proper maintenance, Are there no American made cars comparable to a Toyota or Honda? What about Chrysler, Chevy or Ford? I remember I read somewhere newer cars (post 2010) can easily go for 150k miles without major breakdowns.


For the american brands i choose FORD


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

pacifico said:


> Bah! Just for this sentence? "Reliability, which used to be very good, has declined lately, tens of thousands to the point that the Civic compact car is not recommended because of its well-below-average reliability" i like consumer reports and other reviewers but the last word is the end actual user like me, hondas are very reliable and easy to maintain ...


You are astonishingly ignorant. CR compiles tens of thousands of reliability reports annually from owners just like you. They compare them against similar vehicles (eg, compact cars) and base their recommendations accordingly. Yes, bunky, thousands of Honda owners have reported enough problems that CR no longer advises to buy Civics.

But never mind that, OP, this guy clearly knows more than the other thousands.


----------



## CrisD (Aug 23, 2017)

My son's 2008 Honda Civic ran past 360,000 miles.
Our mechanic at Meineke said he serviced a Toyota Prius that had racked up well over 500,000 miles.
Depends on how well you're taking care of it and a few other variables.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

yojimboguy said:


> You are astonishingly ignorant. CR compiles tens of thousands of reliability reports annually from owners just like you. They compare them against similar vehicles (eg, compact cars) and base their recommendations accordingly. Yes, bunky, thousands of Honda owners have reported enough problems that CR no longer advises to buy Civics.
> 
> But never mind that, OP, this guy clearly knows more than the other thousands.


I maybe ignorant but no stupid, i had 2 hondas and are very reliable
If some one folows CR to buy their cars, then it will need to change cars each year, CR didn' ask my report yet but i could pull them out of their stupidity


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

I've owned close to 40 cars in my life time and my most reliable car I ever owned was a 2005 Honda Element and the most unreliable car I've ever owned was a 1996 Honda Civic so it doesn't really matter. Also 2 of the 3 subarus I've owned have been nightmares and subaru has a great reputation of being so reliable .I've also had amazing luck with every Saab, BMW and Mercedes I've owned and they're supposed to be problematic. I'm also great about upkeep and doing preventative maintenance instead of waiting for it to break I'll replace it around the age it usually goes out

Consumer reports is kind of a suckers way of looking at things , they take in to account the amount companies spend on advertising with them as well .


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

CrisD said:


> My son's 2008 Honda Civic ran past 360,000 miles.
> Our mechanic at Meineke said he serviced a Toyota Prius that had racked up well over 500,000 miles.
> Depends on how well you're taking care of it and a few other variables.


360K miles? That is very impressive!

May I ask whats your trick to maintain the car besides regular oil, brake, tire changes? Anything in particular to look out for?


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> 360K miles? That is very impressive!
> 
> May I ask whats your trick to maintain the car besides regular oil, brake, tire changes? Anything in particular to look out for?


when something breaks you repair it, when something is on the final stage you replace, inspection each year for things that could break or are loose, mostly suspension depending on the area, and or rust like here up in canada, a lot of people never change parts and then complains because after 10 years putting only gas and oil the cars seems to be crap


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

pacifico said:


> when something breaks you repair it, when something is on the final stage you replace, inspection each year for things that could break or are loose, mostly suspension depending on the area, and or rust like here up in canada, a lot of people never change parts and then complains because after 10 years putting only gas and oil the cars seems to be crap


So true


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

I've had lincolns with 400k miles on the odometer still running great. My current lincoln has 145k on the odometer and the previous lincoln before that was sold at 185k miles. All running perfect. Never had to replace an engine or transmission on any of them. And all of them are beat on pretty much daily. I do about 50k to 60k miles per year.

Lincolns are built for this industry. Take care of them and they'll last forever.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I've had lincolns with 400k miles on the odometer still running great. My current lincoln has 145k on the odometer and the previous lincoln before that was sold at 185k miles. All running perfect. Never had to replace an engine or transmission on any of them. And all of them are beat on pretty much daily. I do about 50k to 60k miles per year.
> 
> Lincolns are built for this industry. Take care of them and they'll last forever.


One of my first cars was a 1994 Continental with 220k miles and other then the stupid air suspension breaking it was crazy reliable


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

UberDezNutz said:


> One of my first cars was a 1994 Continental with 220k miles and other then the stupid air suspension breaking it was crazy reliable


I love the air suspension on those cars. Such a smooth ride. A lot of taxi guys just remove the airbags and convert them over to springs once an airbag goes. The kits are cheaper than one bag, but i always kept the air ride.


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

EcoboostMKS said:


> I love the air suspension on those cars. Such a smooth ride. A lot of taxi guys just remove the airbags and convert them over to springs once an airbag goes. The kits are cheaper than one bag, but i always kept the air ride.


I agree that car rode so smooth, drove it across the country a couple times awesome road trip car


----------



## CrisD (Aug 23, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> 360K miles? That is very impressive!
> 
> May I ask whats your trick to maintain the car besides regular oil, brake, tire changes? Anything in particular to look out for?


Great question. It was a "Mechanic's Special."

It was our son's first car, it was a piece of junk by the time we got it, and didn't last us a year.  The cost of constant repairs = hemorrhaging money. We finally decided to stop trying to patch up wounds that we couldn't heal.

But, the point is, had the loser we bought it from taken good care of it, it would have lasted a lot longer than it did. And how long it lasted, even being mistreated, was impressive. 

P.S. We sold it on Craigslist after disclosing all the issues to another mechanic. We agreed on a price, and he was happy to take it off our hands. 



pacifico said:


> when something breaks you repair it, when something is on the final stage you replace, inspection each year for things that could break or are loose, mostly suspension depending on the area, and or rust like here up in canada, a lot of people never change parts and then complains because after 10 years putting only gas and oil the cars seems to be crap





Aerodrifting said:


> 360K miles? That is very impressive!
> 
> May I ask whats your trick to maintain the car besides regular oil, brake, tire changes? Anything in particular to look out for?


Whoops! I meant to say it was a 1998, not a 2008.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> Consumer reports is kind of a suckers way of looking at things , they take in to account the amount companies spend on advertising with them as well .


Absolutely wrong. Consumer Reports accepts no advertising of any kind. This is spelled out clearly in their documentation and although people think they sneak money in from advertisers, they don't; find proof. CR does not accept advertising, period.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Absolutely wrong. Consumer Reports accepts no advertising of any kind. This is spelled out clearly in their documentation and although people think they sneak money in from advertisers, they don't; find proof. CR does not accept advertising, period.


maybe on the back door, their reports appears a little here and there, for the rest you need to pay them to get the info. the thing is they only play the products a little bit not a real usage is a laboratory type usage


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

It's a question that begs for oversimplification. All American cars are not bad. All Japanese cars are not great. My low-maintenance, billion-mile beasts have been a Mitsubishi and a Saturn. The money pits were another Saturn and another Mitsubishi.


----------



## CrisD (Aug 23, 2017)

Side note guys: As a consumer, don't ever feel obligated to keep a car that is just taking too much money out of your pocket to repair. I'm in the state of California where the Bureau of Automotive Repair will pay low income individuals to retire their vehicles, up to $1,500! Also, don't take a previous owner's or a mechanic's negligence lying down. I took one private seller to small claims court for not disclosing all the issues with the vehicle when I purchased it, and won. He had to pay me the money for car, the repairs, and he had to take the car back. The other mechanic who messed up the '98 Honda more than it already was, will be seeing me in court in November.
Know your rights.

"Alison Chains". Brilliant.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

My buddy UberX's a 2010 Kia Forte with 300k on the clock.... bought it at auction with 200k for $2200, no issues except flat tires and paint starting to go bad from rock strikes since....



Toyota Guy said:


> I sold European cars and Japanese cars for 25 years. I got to the point, "If you're looking for a car and either Toyota or Honda make it, why are you looking at anything else?" Mazda is OK. Subarus are overrated. Nissans ???
> yo
> I have yet to personally see a Hyundai or Kia with over 200K miles. When that starts happening, I would consider them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

This is a little off topic, but it's a question I love to bring up from time to time...

A Toyota Avalon is built at the Toyota assembly plant in Georgetown, Kentucky.

A Ford Fusion is built at the Ford assembly plant in Hermosillo, Mexico.

Which one is the "American" car - the one that is built in America by a corporation based overseas, or the one that is built elsewhere by a corporation based in America?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> This is a little off topic, but it's a question I love to bring up from time to time...
> 
> A Toyota Avalon is built at the Toyota assembly plant in Georgetown, Kentucky.
> 
> ...


Mexico is part of North America at least! It is North American.


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> This is a little off topic, but it's a question I love to bring up from time to time...
> 
> A Toyota Avalon is built at the Toyota assembly plant in Georgetown, Kentucky.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't consider any of them american made, should designed, built and assembled in the united states and by people working in also, but not necesarily all workers needs to be americans, but the company should be owned by an us citizen,but actually a lot of parts or components are made elsewhere because those countries have the market for them.
you can see now that fiat owns several american brands and now china wants to buy Jeep, imagine


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> This is a little off topic, but it's a question I love to bring up from time to time...
> 
> A Toyota Avalon is built at the Toyota assembly plant in Georgetown, Kentucky.
> 
> ...


LOL now that is mind boggling. No offense, I don't want to buy Ford anymore.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> This is a little off topic, but it's a question I love to bring up from time to time...
> 
> A Toyota Avalon is built at the Toyota assembly plant in Georgetown, Kentucky.
> 
> ...


another thing to consider is...

They are both made of 99% Tawanese parts...


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Aerodrifting said:


> LOL now that is mind boggling. No offense, I don't want to buy Ford anymore.


Ford Mustang 300 to 400 hp not to expensive


----------



## shiversc120 (Aug 27, 2017)

have not make it to 100k yet but i have been doing uber in my 2012 impala for almost 2 years now and the only thing that i have done is the rear pads ,a passenger side bearing($50) since i did it myself, and tires.( got a screw and it was time anyway)


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> another thing to consider is...
> 
> They are both made of 99% Tawanese parts...


where did you get that info ? I was thinking that japaneses still make a lot of their auto parts?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

pacifico said:


> where did you get that info ? I was thinking that japaneses still make a lot of their auto parts?


https://www.cars.com/articles/the-2016-carscom-american-made-index-1420684865874/

Well i was right about Ford wrong about Toyota,

Toyota is probably more domestically produced than the big three are currently. While the big three do a lot of Mexican production with foreign made parts,

My apologies to Toyota...

1. Toyota Camry

2. Honda Accord

3. Toyota Sienna

4. Honda Odyssey

5. Honda Pilot

6. Chevrolet Traverse

7. GMC Acadia

8. Buick Enclave

There's the list of the top 10... scratch that... ONLY cars that are made in america using american made parts.. the list is dominated by toyota and honda...

They are using a 75% threshold.

Really makes me proud of Toyota and what they have done for this country...

If they made Camrys a little smidge bigger in the back and twice the trunk space, they would be perfect taxis..


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> If they made Camrys a little smidge bigger in the back and twice the trunk space, they would be perfect taxis..


Psssst...Somebody told me they did....theyre called Dodge Grand Caravan and Chevy Suburban


----------



## pacifico (May 13, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> https://www.cars.com/articles/the-2016-carscom-american-made-index-1420684865874/
> 
> Well i was right about Ford wrong about Toyota,
> 
> ...


so toyota first and honda second third place we could say goes to gmc with 3 different divisions, interesting ford does not appear in the list


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

pacifico said:


> so toyota first and honda second third place we could say goes to gmc with 3 different divisions, interesting ford does not appear in the list


All the Mexican factories and Chinese parts... not really 'merican anymore at that point.


----------



## EthanStark (Aug 21, 2017)

Ford Fusion
Ford's midsize Fusion sedan seems to offer something for everyone -- including the rear passengers. It boasts a lot of rear legroom, which makes a surprisingly enjoyable experience out of riding in back. You'll be happy to spend time in the front seat too, given the car's excellent handling, stylish control layout, and Ford's impressive optional MyFord Touch infotainment system. We also love its wide variety of engines, ranging from fuel-saving gas and hybrid powerplants to a powerful 2.0-liter EcoBoost 4-cylinder. The best part? The Fusion starts around $23,000 including destination, while a hybrid model is still reasonable at $27,000 with shipping.
Honda Accord
Spend a little time behind the wheel of Honda's latest Accord -- or take a look at its equipment levels and pricing on paper -- and you'll easily see why we recommend the popular midsize sedan. Of course, rear-seat room is excellent, but the Accord also boasts a smooth, supple ride and excellent cargo room, which can be handy when you're carrying a passenger to the airport. Our favorite part about the Accord (aside from its reasonable pricing, which starts around $23,000 with shipping) is its excellent LaneWatch blind spot camera, which is standard on EX models. The camera adds an extra element of safety, ensuring that you won't have an accident, even if you're mired in a good conversation with your passenger.
Hyundai Sonata
The newly redesigned Hyundai Sonata is an excellent choice for drivers interested in transporting passengers. Although it's pitched as a family sedan, the Sonata offers several good features that a passenger might like, including heated rear seats and dual rear-window sunshades -- two options that you typically see on high-end vehicles from luxury brands such as Mercedes-Benz and BMW. The Sonata also offers excellent rear-seat room and generous trunk space, along with an easy-to-use navigation system -- perfect if you find yourself lost while searching for a passenger. Finally, drivers on a budget will appreciate the Sonata's reasonable starting price of around $22,500 with shipping.

Ethan Stark


----------



## Lag Monkey (Feb 6, 2015)

Toyota/Lexus and GM(2014+ Models) now lead car reliability. Honda comes next according to JD Power


----------

